# Genkernel acpid

## quicksilverprince

Hello, I've began to attempt to interface iptables into my computer. I Found a guide and followed it as closely as possible while generating a new kernel ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml#doc_chap2 ) and after my kernel and modules were compiled, it of course blew up in my face like every other time I've tried generating a kernel. So I decided to go back to a genkernel with --menuconfig, I allowed all the options in the tutorial (I couldn't find a few, but they were under other options so I assume they've been compacted) and compiled it. now every time I try to boot with my newer kernel it tells me 

acpid: client connected from 18096[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

My older kernel will still load, but the new one seems to just hang at that screen. Any clues? Thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## monkeygirl

What does it say when you grep acpi in your kernels' .config?

----------

## quicksilverprince

You mean the one located at /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 correct? 

I did a "grep 'acpi' ./kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8" and it didn't give me any output, did I do that wrong?

----------

## monkeygirl

I meant: grep -i acpi  /usr/src/your_kernels/.config

Otherwise just use vimdiff for a quick comparison of which symbols are enabled:

vimdiff /usr/src/your_working_kernel/.config /usr/src/your_modified_kernel/.config

To be honest, I've never used genkernel, so I'm not sure where/how it stores your .config file (maybe you can just check the symbolic link: /usr/src/linux)  If you don't have .config files in the location I posted above try: locate .config 

EDIT: If your config file is different for genkernel and in the location you stated above then just make sure that you type: grep -i acpi instead of grep acpi  ^_^

I hope this information helps.

----------

## quicksilverprince

Hm....That makes grep a heck of a lot more useful! Thanks for that! Sorry I've been busy the last couple of days, good old thanksgiving! I couldn't find any initial differences with the vimdiff, or when I grepped acpi between my working config and both the non-working, and working genkernel. Is there any way to view only the differences instead of going through it all by hand? Thank you so much for your help!

----------

## monkeygirl

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm in Japan so I totally forgot about it--there's no turkey here anyway ^_^;

Hmm... if you're up for it, why don't you:

1. make a back up of your genkernel in your /boot directory 

2. create an entry in grub and label it as kernel 2.6.your_version-test

3. copy the working .config to your /usr/src/linux

4. cd to /usr/src/linux

5. do make menuconfig

6. add the options that you initially tried to before

7. do make && make modules_install

8. copy the bzImage to your /boot as kernel 2.6.your_version-test

9. reboot and select kernel 2.6.version.x-test and see if you still have hanging problems

This way you can ensure that you're modifying a kernel which you know works and you can add or remove options as you see fit. Since you aren't comfortable manually configuring your kernel I would recommend compiling one or two options at a time instead of a large set at one go. This will make it easier for you to troubleshoot if something goes wrong.

I think this might be a better way to troubleshoot your kernel woes than trying to compare two different kernels. That said, I find that vimdiff is the best way to compare both kernels immediately (just keep scrolling down and look for highlighted differences) but someone else might have another suggestion.

----------

## cwr

For big text files I find meld the easiest way to cross-check differences, but

you need a GUI running.

Will

----------

## quicksilverprince

Hm, I just finished compiling the kernel, but the main reason I used a genkernel was because I didn't know how to pick which modules I wanted to load, should I just use everything under the lsmod command? I already know I need the e1000 and not the e100.

----------

## monkeygirl

Unloaded networking-related modules shouldn't prevent your computer from booting properly. Is your new kernel booting properly or does it still hang  ( . _ ' )?

If it is booting properly, then your modified kernel issue should be resolved, yes?

Hmm... as far as which modules to load, if loading all your modules doesn't break anything, then do that and decide which modules to NOT load after you finish setting up your interfacing iptables.  I'm all for productivity in Linux, so I would suggest that if modules are slowing you down from your interfacing iptables task, then compile the kernel with the options built in (*). You can always switch back to modules whenever you'd like and once you feel more comfortable doing so.

----------

## quicksilverprince

I finally got a chance to play with my newly compiled kernel. It still says the same thing about acpi, I tried entering interactive boot mode and disabling acpid, but it still hung, just without any message. So I think it's not acpi's fault, but something that's not working afterwords. I also tried entering the terminal and manually starting X. It gave me another error message saying that X wasn't configured correctly, even though it works on the other kernel with the same exact .config. (slightly modified, specified my pentium4 arch, and added support for iptables) Doesn't make any sense to me.

----------

## monkeygirl

Not sure why your manually compiled kernels aren't working and your genkernel is. 

When you load with your genkernal what process runs after acpid? Is it related to dbus? Is HAL loading your devices properly?

----------

## quicksilverprince

I think the next booted program is related to dbus, but I'll verify that later today. Everything seems to have loaded well. When I disabled acpid it didn't display the error message related to acpid, infact it only had a black screen.

----------

## quicksilverprince

I got it to work! My error's were related to the nvidia drivers. I needed to enable a few options in my kernel .config, and rebuild my nvidia-drivers and it worked fine! This is why I got the weird xorg error (it was there but incompatable) and also why I just didn't get a screen. Thank you so much for your help!

----------

